# US sending MRAPs to Somalia for African Union peacekeepers



## CougarKing (20 Jan 2015)

Reminds me of the time Canada sent some 100 Grizzly and 5 Husky vehicles to Sudan for the UN/African Union mission there.

Stars and Stripes



> *US sending MRAPS to Somalia for African Union mission*
> 
> The U.S. will transfer *20 mine resistant vehicles*, commonly known as MRAPS, to African Union forces taking part in military operations in Somalia, Combined Joint Task Force–Horn of Africa said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------

